

Its time to elect a new organizer for the New York Tech Meetup, I'm supporting Sanford - paddy_m
http://www.meetup.com/ny-tech/polls/162043/

======
paddy_m
Disclaimer, this is probably spam, or might be flagged as such. If the
moderators feel that it is not in keeping with hacker news, take it off. Now
let me state my case.

In New York City, the New York Tech Meetup is THE event for startups.
Presenting at the meetup is a big deal in the growth of any New York based
startup. I know that there are a lot of members here from New York

I moved to New York because of the New York Tech Meetup and Sanford. Detailed
in this post [http://paddymullen.com/2008/11/08/how-i-moved-to-new-york-
ci...](http://paddymullen.com/2008/11/08/how-i-moved-to-new-york-city/) .

Sanford gets tech and people. If other people are voting, or voting
differently I'd be interested to hear the hacker news opinion on candidates.

Sorry if this is spammy or off topic

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I agree with your comments about Sanford, but as for "the New York Tech Meetup
is THE event for startups" part, I'm not so sure.

Other than delicious (which was presented to a much smaller group, when the
tech meetup was more hacker-oriented and far less marketing/gong show glitz
style like it is now) what successes have come from startups who've demoed
there?

~~~
paddy_m
Honestly I couldn't tell you for successes of startups who have presented
there.

I think Sanford would do more to bring the meetup back to a hacker type event,
than the other candidates. Sanford is an engineer.

So far as hacker event in NYC go, the best that I have found is lispnyc.org ,
by far the brightest room I have ever been in.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_I think Sanford would do more to bring the meetup back to a hacker type
event_

That would be a welcome change.

 _So far as hacker event in NYC go, the best that I have found is lispnyc.org
, by far the brightest room I have ever been in._

I agree. I'm looking forward to the lispNYC party next week.

